# Options d'installation Linux sur un MacMini sous Mavericks



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour les pingouins,
Je vais installer un Linux sur mon MacMini (Mavericks, 8Go) pour des raisons professionelles. Après fouilles diverses et variées sur le Net dont ici (  bompi) je pense quune Ubuntu fera laffaire. Par contre cest le mode dinstallation qui me pose un petit problème : VirtualBox ou DualBoot ? quest-ce que vous en pensez ?
Pour ma part je serai plutôt DualBoot histoire dêtre vraiment en Linux, mais la aussi cest plutôt confus. En dur sur lordi ou du LiveUSB ? Partionnement par lutilitaire de disque ou par BootCamp ? Refind est indispensable ou pas ? Une partition / et une partition swap, ou une troisième pour les données utilisateurs ? 
Vos lumières ici seront les bienvenues , la lecture des forums Ubuntu est enrichissante mais assez fastidieuse


----------



## edd72 (31 Juillet 2014)

"être vraiment en Linux"

Tu es vraiment en Linux sur une VM.
Je ne sais pas quel est ton usage mais sauf si tu comptes utiliser les fonction de bas niveau (adressage hardware en direct), je ne vois pas bien de quoi tu parles.
Et puis c'est quand même beaucoup plus pratique une VM.

Peux-tu décrire ce que tu vas faire avec ce Linux?
Sera-t'il ton OS principal sur ton Mac?


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour edd, merci de t'intersser à mon cas


edd72 a dit:


> "être vraiment en Linux"


C'est bien pour ça que j'ai mis des guillemets, je découvre . 
Sinon c'est pour développer des scripts essentiellement en perl, et dans un deuxième temps les interfacer dans un serveur web. L'OS principal reste OS X, et la machine une machine 'familiale'.
Et la VM, côté stabilité, compatibilité, étanchéité avec OS X, gourmandise en ressources, ça dit quoi ?


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2014)

Même si les VMs sont bien, une installation directe est plus agréable.
D'un autre côté, les VMs permettent, elles, une utilisation conjointe donc des échanges de fichiers, des tests réseaux ; cela évite aussi des redémarrages inopportuns.

Je ne sais pas ton niveau de confort avec Linux. Si tu as déjà de l'expérience, tu peux tenter la double installation. Un point important me vient d'emblée à l'esprit : pré-partitionner depuis OS X : créer les partitions _swap_ et linux que tu souhaites (en fait, une pour la racine suffit, maintenant) dans OS X ; tu les reformateras au moment de l'installation.

Il faut aussi se rendre compte qu'une telle installation peut êeventuellement empêcher la mise à jour majeure de OS X, à cause de la partition de secours, que l'installateur ne sait plus bien situer quand il a des partitions Ext4 au milieu...

Prend effectivement plutôt rEFInd que rEFIt, plus à jour. Ce que je ne sais pas, c'est si ça marche toujours avec Mavericks : j'ai conservé une partition OS /ML de poche (20 GB) qui me sert de dépannage sur mon second SSD et c'est elle qui a rEFInd. J'avais cru lire que Mavericks gênait et n'ai pas poussé plus loin.

Reste que, si tu n'es pas plus familer que ça avec les joies des pilotes (notamment les problèmes avec le serveur graphique), le confort est plutôt dans la virtualisation. Ubuntu est très pratique, Debian est toujours solide, Fedora sans doute aussi.
Récemment (il y a quelques jours, pour tester VMWare Fusion sur Yosemite) j'ai installé une Linux Mint 17/XFCE et je la trouve d'un abord quasi parfait. Simple, de bon goût, classique (je ne suis qu'à moitié convaincu par Unity d'Ubuntu).
Même dans une VM, tu peux compiler, faire tourner un petit serveur Web/DB etc.

En tout cas, je ne te conseille pas d'utiliser Linux sur une clef USB, c'est fastidieux, un peu plus fragile (les clefs ne sont pas vraiment prévues pour ça, je trouve), un peu lent etc.

-----

J'ai deux Linux : une sur mon MBA/mi-2011. Marche impeccablement, une XUbuntu 12.04 LTS. Installation facile.

L'autre, une Ubuntu 13.04, sur mon MBP 5.1 (Unibody, fin-2008) est plus problématique. Les pilotes NVidia ont bien des défauts. Les pilotes opensource pour la carte graphique qui peuvent les remplacer ont _aussi_ des défauts. Ça chauffe et la gestion de la double carte graphique est inopérante (j'ai dû ajouter un programme pour en désactiver une). Par contre j'ai cinq ou six machines virtuelles Linux, j'avais une HaïkuOS, des FreeBSD voire une Solaris et là, ça fait ce que ça doit faire sans souci.


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2014)

Merci  pour toutes ces précisions :love:

Je vais donc démarrer par une VM, puis peut-être plus tard installer le double boot.

Pour l'instant j'essaie de me faire à Mavericks, sachant que je viens de SL (on reste en terrain connu, mais y'a quand même des évolutions plus ou moins pénibles, genre toutes mes applis qui fonctionnent mais ne sont pas signées, où la synchro de calendrier via dropbox qui est aux fraises . mais ça n'est pas le sujet !)


----------



## solid-snake (1 Août 2014)

Ouais j'aurais mis une VM aussi déjà pour voir mais après ça devient délicat si on touche au matériel du genre carte réseau comme c'est du virtualité, enfin.. pour moi ! 

J'aurais installé Debian comme distrib.. Après je ne sais pas quel est ton niveau mais j'ai un dédié sous debian et l'installation des soft se passe très bien et de nombreux tutus aussi.


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2014)

Bon, a priori j'ai téléchargé tout ce qu'il me faut mais avant de me lancer j'ai encore une question : avec une VM je dois partitionner mon DD ou pas ? J'aurai tendance à dire que non mais je voudrai être sur.

Et il y a quand même un truc qui m'étonne, c'est qu'ils suggèrent d'allouer 1Go de mémoire 'pour être au large'. Ca me parait peu, même si c'est autant de moins pour OSX et qu'il faut y aller molo.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

1) non, pas de partitionnement à faire. Pour chaque VM on utilise un ou plusieurs volumes qui sont des fichiers (je te conseille d'utiliser le découpage en fichiers de 2GB, pratiques à transporter, en mode extensif : les fichiers grandissent à mesure du besoin).
Prends, disons, 20 GB, pour être tranquille.

2) prends un GB de RAM : tu pourras en prendre plus si nécessaire. Mais Linux est assez raisonnable.


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2014)

Trop facile l'installation avec VM, torchée en moins d'une demi-heure ! Même pas besoin de graver l'iso Linux, ça le lit tel que. Une petite hésitation quand l'installateur te prévient qu'il va effacer TOUT le disque, mais bon, à la reflexion c'est le disque virtuel qu'il efface 

Après ça déroule sans problème et on a un Linux fonctionnel avec les applis de base, tout comme OSX, voire 'un-peu-plus-j'vous-l'ai-mis-quand-même', le design en moins (c'est très windoze 3.1 les fenêtres et onglets gris-moche et bien à angle droit :sick: )

Merci à tous.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2014)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu as choisi d'installer mais, que ce soit avec GNOME, KDE ou XFCE, il y a de nombreuses options de personnalisation : installées et prêtes à l'emploi. Sans parler des myriades de thèmes, icônes et configuration disponibles sur le Net.
Tu peux complètement définir la barre de tâches, en définir plusieurs avec des objets différents etc.

C'est là qu'on voit que OS X est vraiment _très_ bridé. Et que ce n'est pas _nécessairement_ un désavantage...

Personnellement, j'opte pour XFCE avec des styles d'objets graphiques assez simples. Et je peux enfin profiter de l'option "focus follows mouse" qui me manque sur les autres systèmes non-X11.


----------



## patrick.2 (6 Septembre 2014)

mes préférées sont PcLinuxOs et Mageia, avec Xfce comme wm .
comme je suis nouveau sous Mac jamais mis de linux encore dessus 
je vais me faire une clef a booter


----------

